
As coronavirus settles into Bay Area, remote work and food delivery gain ground - diminish
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/As-coronavirus-settles-into-Bay-Area-remote-work-15094118.php
======
Fjolsvith
At least a company will have a record of where a pizza delivery driver spread
the virus while asymptomatic.

